# Panic Mouse 360



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

*I bought the panic mouse 360 for the monsters on wednesday and they haven't stopped playing with it. It is the first toy we have bought that has managed to keep the attention of any of the cats for more than a day without going a week being in the closet and then back out for a day - but all 4 of them like it  

The only problem being that when its on the slower speeds, Scully can catch it and won't let go until the others jump on his to get it and they all roll around in a ball of fur :? 

Every time I put it in the closet the 4 of them sit at the closet door scratching for it, its adorable! Its a lot sturdier than the original panic mouse too.*


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

What does it do? You just turn it on and it spins or something? When you said panic mouse I was thinking of that mouse that goes, "Uh oh" and laughs. The cats never played with it. You have to turn it on on the bottom and it activates to noise (cupboard doors, clapping, stomping of feet). I HATED THAT THING!!! The kids I babysat got more fun out of it than the cats did and finally busted it...

Thank God! :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

*you turn it on at the base (and can set a timer of 15-120 mins) and it spins around and changes direction. It drives them mad - Boomer sat there watching it for a while and thought he could catch it by walking in the opposite direction and walking in to it - but just as he tried it each time it would change direction and come back and hit him on the back of the head - was soo funny! You can also change the speed it moves at too.*


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I got one of these for my kitty cat's Christmas presents! I'm glad it worked for you - I can't wait I pull it out and they can have fun and play.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh great, now I have to get this for Thomas too. Since he has to have the same toys as all the other kids.  


Actually, I'm glad you tried this out. I'd heard the other one wasn't worth the money. I couldn't figure out what to get Thomas for Christmas. He already has more of the toys from the stores and online. But now we have another option...panice mouse 360, here we come.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to hear it's sturdier, I'll probably get this one too. I have the original Panic Mouse, which Mozart loved, and everyone looked at, for about a half hour.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, I bought the kitties a panic mouse for Christmas. Snowball growls everytime he catches it and won't let go, so I have to sit right there with them to 'distract' him when he catches it. I just pet him, snap my fingers, say 'kitty, kitty' or something, then he lets go. I don't think I've ever seen Simone play so hard in all the time we've had her like she does with this toy. :lol: 

I have to put it back in the box up high when they're not playing with it because of Snowball's aggressiveness. Even when the toy isn't on the cats will try and drag it away or will chew on it. Everywhere I've thought to put it the cats get into. They know how to open closets and cupboard doors, so I'm limited as to where I can put it out of reach. It goes in the computer room with the door shut. 

The other night I accidentially left it out while I was in the kitchen. They had the box tipped over and were chewing on it trying to get inside for the mouse. How addicting this toy is. And it's no different then their pom-pom toys, other than the fact it MOVES! :roll:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm glad it's worked out for others.

I gave Thomas and Kitty the panic mouse 360 for Christmas. :? 

Thomas has grabbed at it once or twice. And he'll sit in the very top of his cat tree and watch it. But..that's it. I think I'll like rub the pom pom part in catnip to see if that helps but, so far, so bad.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, I bet my babies would love this panic mouse! I really wanna get it. Just need the money. LOL! :lol: How much is it?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

how sturdy is the "mouse" -- how does it stand up to ripping & shredding?

Tim


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have 4 big & agrressive cats (at least with this toy) and the 'mouse' which is just a pom pom with ribbons lasted about a month (and it wasn't ripped to shreds just a little manky from being in their mouths). I took it off last night and replaced it with the 2nd mouse that came int he box.

However, they play with it so much I am on my 3rd pack of batteries so i went out last night and got some rechargables for it! 

it was $25 CAD which i usually wouldn't spend on a toy for them - but I seent he cats in the adoption centre playing with one and had to get one and I am glad I did - they still love it.

The only thing was trying to hide it from them - we ended up putting it in the only cupboard that locks and it is quite small so I bent the yellow stick a bit - which makes them love it more because now the 'mouse' whips across the floor!


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

It's about $25 USD. I guess you can buy replacement wands. It's like a thick, bendable plastic that has a thicker string on it with a pom-pom like thing on the end. Mine will probably last a while cause the kitties are only allowed to play with it when I'm able to sit with them (about once a day for 15 min.). If I go more than 15 min. at a time Snowball gets more aggressive, so I just bring it out to change things up a bit, then put it away.


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

I got Tweak one for Christmas, but she only plays with it when she goes crazy after 11PM. Otherwise she just sits under it and watches it. I think she got a little freaked out when I first gave it to her. I set the speed way too fast and it got wrapped around her tail. She took off running with it dragging behind her and tried to get under my bed. The plastic attachement came off and I was able to coax her out to unwrap it from her tail. It still works perfectly fine, so I guess you can say it is pretty sturdy!


----------



## QuitasMommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Petrafan4life79 said:


> What does it do? You just turn it on and it spins or something? When you said panic mouse I was thinking of that mouse that goes, "Uh oh" and laughs. The cats never played with it. You have to turn it on on the bottom and it activates to noise (cupboard doors, clapping, stomping of feet). I HATED THAT THING!!! The kids I babysat got more fun out of it than the cats did and finally busted it...
> 
> Thank God! :lol:


~*~ I had one of those...lol..as with u my cat never played with it...my sisters did..lol..until it broke..  ~*~


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Okay, after hearing from everyone here, I'm sold on this thing. I guess I'll have to pick one up. Can I get it at Petsmart or does it have to be ordered? Is there a way to buy more mice or poles or string? Because my guys play like idiots and nothing lasts too long.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I got mine from petsmart and I bought more attachments there too. My friend made the mistake of buying the garfield one - it has more weight at the top and keeps falling over whenever her cats catch the mouse - the pole is broken already 

the attachments are about $6-7 here which gets you a new pole and 3 mice.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I ended up buying one of these, and though it's a clever toy, it didn't work out for me. Only one of my three cats wanted to play with it, and he kept tipping it over. I'm really not sure why they weren't interested in it. Looked to me like they were just confused by it. Also Mellie bit through the string in just minutes after I left the room for a moment. Maybe if I try hooking some Da Bird feathers to the wand? :wink: 

One toy which is cheap and sturdy and seems they aren't getting tired of is the Cat Dancer. Again, I have no clue why; it certainly doesn't look like much. :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's how I finally made the Panic Mouse work for me:










I duct-taped a Cat Dancer to it!!

Amazing, the things that come to mind in the shower.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm going to have to get one of these for Charlie, too.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

My little devil cats broke the part where it connects to the base in a matter of weeks :evil: I would turn it on, and they would play with it like good kitties for a few minutes, then I'd see one grab the end of the string and drag the entire machine down the hallway. Eventually, the pole stopped turning -- you could hear the motor running but no movement.  

If your cats play rough, then this probably isn't the toy for you...


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Louey said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Panic Mouse 360 in the UK?


I found this on ebay. It is for the panic mouse though...not the panic mouse 360

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... eName=WDVW


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

By now the panic mouse 360 topic is probably a dead topic, but I do need to add a few things since I bought it for the cats. 

Remember I said I got it for them for Christmas and Snowball would growl and act all aggressive? Well, he's stopped! Now he plays with it like a normal cat. I do still have to put it up high in its box otherwise the cats will pull it out of the box and eat the pom pom. 

Simone's the funniest with it. She sits her butt down beside it and stares off into space. That thing hits her in the face every time it comes around and she just sits there and takes it. She squints her eyes and flinches, but she won't move out of the way. The funniest yet is she will fall over on her side and go to sleep underneath it as it's going. To save on the batteries I put it away when neither of the cats is playing with it anymore, but then Simone gets up and follows me. One day I turned it back on and gave it back to her and she laid down and went to sleep again. Silly cat!

I asked my husband if he thought maybe the panic mouse is relaxing for her? I don't know. This also the same cat that will sit in front of a fan and let it blow on her. Our central air system was down in the building for a day.

In fact, right now the panic mouse is going and both cats are done playing with it and just walked away. But, if I put it away right now they'll be all over me. :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Petrafan4life79 said:


> She sits her butt down beside it and stares off into space. That thing hits her in the face every time it comes around and she just sits there and takes it.


Same here with Tommy. I wonder if he's trying to make a statement? :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Argh... they just broke both of theirs today!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonkmom64 said:


> Can I get it at Petsmart or does it have to be ordered? Is there a way to buy more mice or poles or string?


yes, Petsmart carries them. They also have the replacement wands.
Not sure how much it is on the store but it's $24.99 on their website. Make sure to shop around online and bring in the printout of the cheapest one you can find. 

My nephew has this one for his cat...
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... PRODUCT%3C%

and I have the Garfield one and they LOVe it - even the one that plays with nothing! lol
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... PRODUCT%3C%

The Mfr's website has videos of cats playing with it. 
www.panicmouseinc.com


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

The Cat Whisperer said:


> Not sure how much it is on the store but it's $24.99 on their website. Make sure to shop around online and bring in the printout of the cheapest one you can find.


I found one cheaper for a price match - $22.99 - here you go.......
http://www.entirelypets.com/entirelypets/pamoor.html


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

My cats love this too and even when it's not turned on they play with it. I also change the things that hang down for them so they don't get bored with the black ball! They like a mouse on it or a feather and a bell!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I need to buy another wand for this - Momo ate their last one! :evil: 

Really good toy though - it got Tigger off his big rear end and playing with it - and he never plays with anything!


----------

